# B-12 Injections?



## Long Haired Hippie (May 3, 2013)

Hey all . I know its not your usual prescription med but it does have to be prescribed where I am at so I figure it may as well go here. Has anyone tried these long term, did you noticed any changes in your IBS? I had my first injection on the 22nd and after the second day I have been more regular than I have been in years without it being D. Its not perfect but it seems to be working. Right now I will be getting them every 2 weeks.

Just theory but I feel like it may be working because of nerve issues. Its like the last 20 inches of my colon went to sleep about 4 years ago and the shot started waking it up without going overboard. I know my follow through transit in barium exams are within normal limits but solids seem to get stuck. I know I need to go I can feel it but my body wont "push" it out. Since the shot Ive been going nearly everyday when its usually on average every 4 days.

Fingers crossed it wont turn into D like I used to have all the time. This could be nice if it keeps me regular since the nausea is always much worse when I need to go and the day after I go.


----------



## Ours Ondine (May 14, 2014)

yes I take B12 too.

first with my doctor and now we just order on line because we are in Europe and you can have injection kits and B12 vials sent via post to your home.

I feel much better with them and my gut seems less stressed.


----------

